# [V] Steam Acc´s: Call of Duy Black Ops, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2,  Left 4 Dead2



## Skyba (12. Juni 2011)

*[V] Steam Acc´s: Call of Duy Black Ops, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2,  Left 4 Dead2*

Moinsen,


Verkaufe folgende Steam Accs, alle in Top Zustand.

Macht mir einfach Angebote.

Weitere Kontaktmöglichkeiten: 
 Icq[606-995-909] oder Skype [Skybox37]

http://abload.de/image.php?img=acc8sewb.jpg 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[img src="http://www.abload.de/img/acc3qgqg.jpg[/img]
[img src="http://www.abload.de/img/acc8sewb.jpg[/img]


----------



## Adamanthul (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] Steam Acc´s: Call of Duy Black Ops, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2,  Left 4 D*

Wow hier geht ja soviel daneben, da weiß man gar nicht wo man anfangen soll.

Erstens, Steam-Accounts dürfen nicht verkauft werden, schon gar nicht hier im Forum.
Mag das ja noch ein Anfängerfehler sein kommt hinzu, dass du die Leute ganz offensichtlich übers Ohr hauen willst indem du überall die Mafia 2 Demo drauflädst damit es für das ungeübte Auge so aussieht als wäre Mafia 2 dabei.

Schönen Sonntag wünsche ich.


----------



## Skyba (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] Steam Acc´s: Call of Duy Black Ops, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2,  Left 4 D*



Adamanthul schrieb:


> Wow hier geht ja soviel daneben, da weiß man gar nicht wo man anfangen soll.
> 
> Erstens, Steam-Accounts dürfen nicht verkauft werden, schon gar nicht hier im Forum.
> Mag das ja noch ein Anfängerfehler sein kommt hinzu, dass du die Leute ganz offensichtlich übers Ohr hauen willst indem du überall die Mafia 2 Demo drauflädst damit es für das ungeübte Auge so aussieht als wäre Mafia 2 dabei.
> ...


Haste sie noch alle ? 

Das bei jedem Steam Acc Mafia Demo 2 steht, da kann ich doch nichts für -,-


Das kannste Steam vorwerfen, das in der Spieleverwaltung diese Demo ( die auch so gekennzeichnet ist, daher verstehe ich dein Problem nicht ganz) zu sehen ist, aber nicht mir mein Freund.


Und der eigentliche Grund, dass du mir überhaupt irgendwas vorwerfen könntest, ist dass die Bilder wirklich nicht besonders gut zu erkennen sind, was aber an dem Forum hier liegt und nicht an mir, ich habe alle High Quality Links hier eingestellt, so werden sie allerdings halt angezeigt.

Naja um alle Missverständnisse aus dem Weg zu räumen hier nochmal die Links zu jedem Screenshot:


http://abload.de/image.php?img=acc8sewb.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=acc3qgqg.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=acc5khx1.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=acc7nghm.jpg
http://abload.de/image.php?img=acc2lgra.jpg


----------



## chbdiablo (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] Steam Acc´s: Call of Duy Black Ops, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2,  Left 4 D*

Warum hast du denn eigentlich so viele verschiedene Accounts mit z.T. den gleichen Spielen? Mich würde deren Herkunft interessieren.


----------



## Skyba (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] Steam Acc´s: Call of Duy Black Ops, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2,  Left 4 D*

Habe einige mal gekauft bzw. von Online-Kollegen erhalten für verschiedenes, beispielsweise für das Hochspielen eines WoW Charakers in der Arena.

Und wie du schon sagtest, da ich so zu teilweise Accounts der selben Spiele gekommen bin, möchte ich sie euch hiermit billiger als ihr sie vermutlich woanders kriegen würdet, anbieten. ^^


----------



## Adamanthul (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] Steam Acc´s: Call of Duy Black Ops, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2,  Left 4 D*



Skyba schrieb:


> [...]
> Haste sie noch alle ?
> 
> Das bei jedem Steam Acc Mafia Demo 2 steht, da kann ich doch nichts für -,-
> ...


Natürlich kannst du da was für, dass die Demo angezeigt wird du hast sie runtergeladen und das entweder auf allen Accounts (damit es so aussieht als hätte jeder Account eine Mafia 2 Kopie, alles was man beim Hinsehen sieht sind nämlich die dicken Mafia 2 Bilder und das Wort Demo kann man erst genau lesen wenn man auf deine nachgereichten größeren Screens sind) um die potentiellen Käufer zu verarschen, oder du hast sie einmal runtergeladen und Steam zeigt sie dann auf allen Accounts an weil du diese von dem Rechner aufrufst auf dem sich die Demo befindet. Den Eintrag hättest du auch ganz einfach vorher löschen können, da du ja wohl nicht erwartest einen Mehrwert für den Account zu erzielen, weil eine freizugängliche Demo darauf ist oder?

Und der eigentliche Grund, dass ich dir etwas vorwerfe ist, dass du Steam-Accounts nicht verkaufen darfst und solche Angebote hier im Forum ganz schnell wieder gelöscht wurden bis jetzt, ich schätze mal nach dem morgigen Feiertag (spätestens) wird das auch hier passieren.

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, normalerweise ist es mir egal ob Leute ihre Steamacc. verkaufen, ich finde es auch nicht toll, dass das nicht erlaubt ist und ich spiele hier auch nicht aus Langeweile Cyber-Police, mir kommt es nur so vor als wäre dein Ziel ein paar unaufmerksame Menschen übers Ohr zu hauen, zumal du dich ja nur für diese Aktion hier regestriert zu haben scheinst.


----------



## Skyba (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] Steam Acc´s: Call of Duy Black Ops, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2,  Left 4 D*

Junge Junge, du hast doch echt Langeweile oder ? 

Ich habe zu 100% nicht vor jemanden übers Ohr zu hauen. Die MafiaDemo ist bei keinem meiner Steam Accs installiert gewesen, sondern auf einem, meines Bruders ( wie ich jetzt rausgefunden habe).

Abgesehen davon:

Jeder der sich bei mir meldet wegen des Verkaufs, hätte allein bei der Anfrage mir mitteilen müssen, welchen Acc er haben möchte. Desweiteren den Screenshot zum Acc *vor Kauf *zu sehen bekommen ( und ganz nebenbei, glaubst du mir kauft irgendjemand einfach so nen Acc ab ohne sich einigermaßen zu informieren ?)


Ich finde es eine absolute Unverschämtheit von dir, mir vorzuwerfen ich würde versuchen mit der Mafia-Demo im Acc den Wert zu steigern ( und ehrlich gesagt, selbst wenn es dabei wäre, oder auch nicht, würde es kaum was am preis ausmachen [ mit Ausnahme vom Vanguard Acc]


Und was laberst du für einen Mist von wegen es wäre nicht erlaubt Steam Accs zu verkaufen.... Haste schonmal bei ebay das Stichwort "Steam Acc" eingegeben ?

Und jetzt müll meinen Thread bitte nicht voll mit schwachsinnigen Vorwürfen, die Hand und Fußlos sind.
( Hätte ich vor jemanden mit Mafia zu bescheissen, wäre es mir rein technisch möglich, dies so zu gestalten ( was die Screenshots angeht) Dass ein 9malKlug, wie du es sicherlich nicht mitbekommt. Aber dies steht garnicht zur Debatte, ich verkaufe ledeglich diese Accs zum guten Preis...


----------



## chbdiablo (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] Steam Acc´s: Call of Duy Black Ops, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2,  Left 4 D*

Steam AGB: " Es ist Ihnen untersagt, Ihr Benutzerkonto zu verkaufen, für dessen Nutzung Geld zu verlangen oder es anderweitig weiterzugeben."

Ebay löscht außerdem Steam Angebote, sofern sie Wind davon bekommen. Nur weil jemand es dort zu verkaufen versucht, ist das noch nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Skyba (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] Steam Acc´s: Call of Duy Black Ops, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2,  Left 4 D*

Ihr dürft dabei eins nicht vergessen: AGB´s sind nicht Länderübergreifend und schongarnicht des jeweiligen Landes überstehend über bestehenden Gesetzen. Grundsätzlich ist der Handel mit Steam Accs, WoW Accs etc. erlaubt.

Aber wollt ihr hier schwätzen oder kaufen, wozu die Anzeige eig. gedacht ist ?


----------



## Adamanthul (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] Steam Acc´s: Call of Duy Black Ops, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2,  Left 4 D*

Du darfst dabei eins nicht vergessen, Steam schert sich nicht um 
länderspezifische Gesetze, wenn sie merken, dass Accounts den Besitzer 
wechseln kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass ebendiese Accounts gesperrt 
werden, ob sie rechtlich damit 100% sauber in Deutschland dastehen weiß 
ich nicht aber vom "Recht" haben hat der Kunde mit gesperrtem Account 
dann auch wenig.

Und ich will hier weder "schwatzen" noch kaufen, ich will dir lediglich sagen, dass du hier gegen die Forumregeln und die AGB's von Steam verstößt.


----------



## Vordack (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] Steam Acc´s: Call of Duy Black Ops, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2,  Left 4 D*

Von so nem Falschversteher würd ich nichts kaufen


----------



## Skyba (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] Steam Acc´s: Call of Duy Black Ops, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2,  Left 4 D*

*@Adamanthul*
*Rate mal warum in allen Screens der Benutzername zensiert ist ?    
und kannste mir bitte einen Link zu dem Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln geben ? 
*

Lustig wie ihr auf Verstöße hinweißt, ohne diese zu belgen, nun werde ich euch mal auf einen Verstoß aufmerksam machen, mit Beleg:

*Punkt 1: Verhalten von Käufern, Verkäufern und allen andern Usern*
Eigentlich ist es schade, dass der Punkt überhaupt angesprochen werden muss. Es scheint jedoch inzwischen ein „Community-Sport“ geworden zu sein, dass nahezu in jedem Thread ein Neumalkluger Beitrag kommt, der flüssiger als Wasser, sprich überflüssig ist. Das hier ist kein Forum, wo die Community den Tiefstpreis im Internet sucht, sondern wo eine Person etwas anbietet und wer daran Interesse hat – UND NUR DER – kann sich dementsprechend melden. Auf Beiträge wie „Zu teuer“, „schlechtes Spiel“, „Ich biete einen Euro“ oder schau mal auf Seite X, da kostet es nur Y Euro“ kann sehr gut verzichtet werden. Wer jedoch an einer Anzeige ernsthaft interessiert ist, kann ja durchaus den Verkäufer ansprechen und ggf. verhandeln, etc. Bitte aber nur, wenn auch wirklich Interesse besteht.
*Kurz: Kein Interesse am Kauf -> kein Posting*


----------



## Adamanthul (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] Steam Acc´s: Call of Duy Black Ops, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2,  Left 4 D*



> *@Adamanthul*
> *Rate mal warum in allen Screens der Benutzername zensiert ist ?
> 
> 
> ...


*

*   Ich schätze mal die Benutzernamen sind zensiert, weil du 
genau weißt, dass du mit dem Verkauf gegen die Steamagb's verstößt und 
du denkst, dass du dem auf diese Weise zuvorkommst. 

Zu deinen Belegen, chbdiablo hat dir schon viel weiter oben die Steam agb's zitiert, in denen eindeutig steht, dass der Verkauf nicht erlaubt ist aber du meinst ja, aufgrund länderspezifischer Gesetze, von dieser Regelung nicht betroffen zu sein.

Außerdem steht in dem Regelthread mit deinem schönen Wassersatz auch, dass gegen die agb's von MMO's nicht verstoßen werden darf. Gut Steam ist kein MMO aber das Grundprinzip ist dasselbe: onlinegebundene Spieleplattform gegen deren agb's verstoßen wird.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: [V] Steam Acc´s: Call of Duy Black Ops, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2,  Left 4 D*

Lieber spät als nie: Das Verkaufen von Steam-Accounts ist laut AGB von Valve nicht erlaubt und wird somit hier auch nicht gern gesehen. Thread ist somit geschlossen.


----------

